# Πυρηνική (και πλουτωνική;) Τουρκία



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

(Asahi Shimbun)
Η είδηση:
Japan and Turkey agreed to conclude the nuclear energy pact, a precondition for exporting nuclear technology, in May. It requires the recipient country to use technology, as well as equipment and materials, only for peaceful purposes.
However, the pact includes a provision allowing Turkey to enrich uranium and extract plutonium, a potential material for nuclear weapons, from spent fuel if the two countries agree in writing. A senior Foreign Ministry official said the clause was added at the request of Turkey.
The agreement would also pave the way for exporting Japan’s enrichment and spent nuclear fuel reprocessing technologies if revisions are made.

Το κύριο άρθρο:
Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida assured the Diet during the previous session that Japan would not approve fuel reprocessing by Turkey.
But this was not spelled out in the bilateral pact, and the reported reason is that Japan complied with Turkey's request that "affirmative wording" be used. The Abe administration compromised, apparently because it wanted to conclude the pact as soon as possible to pave the way for exports of nuclear-related technology to Turkey.


----------

